
500000 server, router, and IoT passwords leaked - rotten
https://www.zdnet.com/article/hacker-leaks-passwords-for-more-than-500000-servers-routers-and-iot-devices/
======
jsilence
Why for kreisch sake is anyone still using telnet for anything?

